# Mario Kart 8 DLC Wishlist



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

Since we're only about 2 months away, what do you guys think will be in the MK8 DLC besides what's been revealed?  

I really hope they have Baby Park on there and at least 1 or 2 more retro courses.  

I also can't wait to see the Animal Crossing track!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 15, 2015)

Same stuff there was in the first DLC


----------



## Jawile (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope they remake Rainbow Road from Double Dash.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 15, 2015)

I just want Baby Park.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

Jawile said:


> I hope they remake Rainbow Road from Double Dash.



Yea, so far I've only liked the SNES remake they did.  Will be interesting to see if they put another one in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I just want Baby Park.



Absolutely!  People compare the Excitebike track to it, but it's not even close in my book lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Wasn't Baby Park one of those things in the text dump? It's nearly an actual confirm. dEA and dBP are similar in that's it's literally just straight up chaos and it's oval shaped. Similar in my books if you asked since they function in the same manner IMO.

Another remade RR isn't necessary IMO, GCN BC though could be cool. A track using the Six King Labyrinth concept is something I'd also love to see, but I doubt Nintendo would ever do that.

As for characters, Shulk. Not just a Shulk costume for amiibo, I'm talking about "I'm really feeling it" every time he does a trick.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Wasn't Baby Park one of those things in the text dump? It's nearly an actual confirm. dEA and dBP are similar in that's it's literally just straight up chaos and it's oval shaped. Similar in my books if you asked since they function in the same manner IMO.
> 
> Another remade RR isn't necessary IMO, GCN BC though could be cool. A track using the Six King Labyrinth concept is something I'd also love to see, but I doubt Nintendo would ever do that.
> 
> As for characters, Shulk. Not just a Shulk costume for amiibo, I'm talking about "I'm really feeling it" every time he does a trick.



Is it really?  If you have source on that I would love you forever XD

Yea I think more multiple path tracks would be awesome too.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 15, 2015)

who doesn't want a land made of cheese???


----------



## Javocado (Mar 15, 2015)

Baby Park is priority and wouldn't mind a little Wario Colosseum.
Cheese Land and Ribbon Land are ace too.
And if we are getting a new Rainbow Road I would love the one from Double Dash.

As for Karts, bring back these bad boyz:


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

my predictions for DLC:

DLC pack 3:
characters: kirby, nabbit and egadd
cups: warpstar cup (with a kirby themed course) and boomerang cup


DLC pack 4:
Characters: captain toad, cranky kong, and gold mario
cups: red shell cup and coin cup

also by betting both you get multi colored toads like you get multi colored yoshis and shyguys. also more amiibo costumes, such as zelda, diddy kong, pikachu, bowser, wario, and rosalina/luma.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

Omg cheese land and ribbon land PLZ 
And baby park


But why did they have to make the DLC packages so far apart? It feels like forever until the next one comes out


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> my predictions for DLC:
> 
> DLC pack 3:
> characters: kirby, nabbit and egadd
> ...



I'm guessing that's there plan.  Maybe not more DLC for MK8, but in the future have more Nintendo characters in Mario Kart much like Smash Bros.  Not that they're running out of ideas, but when you have four versions of Peach and four versions of Mario in one MK game, I think it's time for some fresh changes to the franchise.  I also wish they would bring back King Boo as a character.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Omg cheese land and ribbon land PLZ
> And baby park
> 
> 
> But why did they have to make the DLC packages so far apart? It feels like forever until the next one comes out



It kinda makes sense.  If they released it all at once people would get bored after a while and the hype would go down.  They'll probably see an increase in sales during the month of May from people buying it because of the DLC buzz.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> my predictions for DLC:
> 
> DLC pack 3:
> characters: kirby, nabbit and egadd
> cups: warpstar cup (with a kirby themed course) and boomerang cup



If they added Kirby Air Ride vehicles and courses, my life would be 100% complete. Buuuuut I'll keep dreaming.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> If they added Kirby Air Ride vehicles and courses, my life would be 100% complete. Buuuuut I'll keep dreaming.



well if they put zelda f-zero and excitebike courses (and animal crossing later this year), not to mention the amiibo costumes, its not unrealistic to think they'll add other characters and since kirby had a racing game he makes the most sense to add next.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm still pretty shocked that Diddy, Birdo, and Bowser JR aren't in the game


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

mynooka said:


> It kinda makes sense.  If they released it all at once people would get bored after a while and the hype would go down.  They'll probably see an increase in sales during the month of May from people buying it because of the DLC buzz.



I totally understand not releasing it all at once, that would be stupid. But I got the first DLC pack in November when I first got my WiiU and now the next one is still a couple months away. Waiting half a year for new DLC seems like a bit much just for Mario Kart. I guess they know the people that have the game have already gone through everything we already have and are just waiting so maybe when they release the new stuff, people will come back and then there will be more new people to also buy the new stuff. 

If that all makes sense...lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> well if they put zelda f-zero and excitebike courses (and animal crossing later this year), not to mention the amiibo costumes, its not unrealistic to think they'll add other characters and since kirby had a racing game he makes the most sense to add next.



You are bringing hope into my life. Bless you.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I totally understand not releasing it all at once, that would be stupid. But I got the first DLC pack in November when I first got my WiiU and now the next one is still a couple months away. Waiting half a year for new DLC seems like a bit much just for Mario Kart. I guess they know the people that have the game have already gone through everything we already have and are just waiting so maybe when they release the new stuff, people will come back and then there will be more new people to also buy the new stuff.
> 
> If that all makes sense...lol



lol I get what your saying.

It's probably super simple like a May release so just as school is getting out for summer, so kids do nothing but play Mario Kart ALL SUMMER!!! XD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm so excited for the DLC because it has villager and Isabelle. I'm hoping they remake rainbow road from mario kart wii


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

Honestly, I just want GCN Rainbow Road and Baby Park for tracks.

That's it really.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 15, 2015)

you already know they gonna waste one slot on wario stadium n64
just so they have every n64 course remade


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> you already know they gonna waste one slot on wario stadium n64
> just so they have every n64 course remade



Wow I find that dumb


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> you already know they gonna waste one slot on wario stadium n64
> just so they have every n64 course remade



Why would they do that when they can just redo another Rainbow Road? Because we really could use another after all I don't think 3 in the same game and featuring SNES Rainbow Road twice in the most recent Mario Kart incarnations was enough.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 16, 2015)

n64king said:


> Why would they do that when they can just redo another Rainbow Road? Because we really could use another after all I don't think 3 in the same game and featuring SNES Rainbow Road twice in the most recent Mario Kart incarnations was enough.



I'm just saying i wouldn't be surprised if that's what went down haha.
When it comes to more Rainbow Road's remade, I'm down with that.
I felt cheated when we got that bogus N64 Rainbow Road remake not even 3 laps and doesn't look too much like the OG course smh. But like I said in an earlier post, bring on Double Dash Rainbow Road!


----------



## Murray (Mar 16, 2015)

yes pls ok thx bye


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I'm just saying i wouldn't be surprised if that's what went down haha.
> When it comes to more Rainbow Road's remade, I'm down with that.
> I felt cheated when we got that bogus N64 Rainbow Road remake not even 3 laps and doesn't look too much like the OG course smh. But like I said in an earlier post, bring on Double Dash Rainbow Road!



Nah I agree to a point though. It feels like they don't really take these things into consideration though. They're probably not going "omg this is the last N64 one we need to redo", it feels so random what they do. A lot of people anticipated GameCube tracks but there's more Wii & 3DS "retro" tracks.
Bleh yeah though, N64 RR remake is alright but it doesn't resemble the old one much at all. It's not a bad track but they should have done something different with that one and done the real remake properly. Nor does Toad Turnpike. I don't recognize either. Turnpike is more like Moonview Highway.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> my predictions for DLC:
> 
> DLC pack 3:
> characters: kirby, nabbit and egadd
> ...



I think you should replace Caption Toad with Yarn Yoshi or something but nice list! I would love to see Kirby too! Imagine driving trough nutty noon while there are waddle dees block your path and those little stars as coins!


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I think you should replace Caption Toad with Yarn Yoshi or something but nice list!




I love Yoshi a lot but I have to say no to Yarn Yoshi. If we're counting the skins (which we should) there's like, 10 Yoshi's in the game (I'm not entirely sure how many, I only ever use the red one). There's already the Koopa kids, 10 Shy guys, 4 Mario's, 4 Peach's, 2 Luigi's, 2 Toads...Eugh...
I kind of want them to stop dumping tons of variations of the same few characters, even if one of them is my favorite.




Aside from that, I hope they add Amiibo functionality for all the 'new' Amiibo's. 
I was playing today and I was kind of disappointed that my Sheik Amibo isn't even compatible with the game. I wouldn't necessarily use the Mii outfit (I don't use Mii's, only red Yoshi) but it would be nice if the other Amiibo actually worked with the game.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> I love Yoshi a lot but I have to say no to Yarn Yoshi. If we're counting the skins (which we should) there's like, 10 Yoshi's in the game (I'm not entirely sure how many, I only ever use the red one). There's already the Koopa kids, 10 Shy guys, 4 Mario's, 4 Peach's, 2 Luigi's, 2 Toads...Eugh...
> I kind of want them to stop dumping tons of variations of the same few characters, even if one of them is my favorite.
> 
> 
> ...



Probably, but considering that nearly all characters have similar alts (For Toad there is Toadette) why not?


----------



## mynooka (Mar 16, 2015)

Another track I would love is a Mario Golf inspired track.  Think of it as like driving a golf cart path through a golf course or something with elements of Mario Golf all around you.   Have sand bunker and water hazards as traps or even golf balls and moles as things to disrupt you.  I think they could do a lot with it.  Might even be cool to have a golf cart as a new kart to drive in the game.

Now that you mention Yarn Yoshi, I have a suspicion we'll see a Yarn Yoshi track in the DLC.  They did it for Smash, so there's probably a good chance they'll do it for MK8 to hype the release of that game.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Another track I would love is a Mario Golf inspired track.  Think of it as like driving a golf cart path through a golf course or something with elements of Mario Golf all around you.   Have sand bunker and water hazards as traps or even golf balls and moles as things to disrupt you.  I think they could do a lot with it.  Might even be cool to have a golf cart as a new kart to drive in the game.
> 
> Now that you mention Yarn Yoshi, I have a suspicion we'll see a Yarn Yoshi track in the DLC.  They did it for Smash, so there's probably a good chance they'll do it for MK8 to hype the release of that game.



Yeah you could be right with that! I'd like to see a Woolly World course instead of Yarn Yoshi himself. Also, how about several Birdos shooting golf balls at you from the sides of the race track? Mario Golf Madness!


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Probably, but considering that nearly all characters have similar alts (For Toad there is Toadette) why not?



Eh, I wouldn't really say Toad and Toadette are similar to Yoshi and Yarn Yoshi. I would say Yoshi and Birdo are more similar.

But it's pretty much just me getting a bit tired of seeing alts of existing characters when we could have new characters entirely, like Link and Isabelle. It wouldn't be as bad if they all got compiled into a sub-menu (like the different colored Yoshi's).

I'm not against Yarn Yoshi (especially if he comes in red), I would just rather have pretty much anything but an existing character.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> Eh, I wouldn't really say Toad and Toadette are similar to Yoshi and Yarn Yoshi. I would say Yoshi and Birdo are more similar.
> 
> But it's pretty much just me getting a bit tired of seeing alts of existing characters when we could have new characters entirely, like Link and Isabelle. It wouldn't be as bad if they all got compiled into a sub-menu (like the different colored Yoshi's).
> 
> I'm not against Yarn Yoshi (especially if he comes in red), I would just rather have pretty much anything but an existing character.



Yeah but i am just trying to think of possible things and not like: ME WANT GOKU IN HUEHUE! Toad and Toadette are genderless Toadette just is an alt. Toad she literally IS one! Yarn Yoshi and Yoshi are both Yoshi, so yes they are similar.


----------



## a potato (Mar 16, 2015)

I just want more Bowser's Castles


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Yea, so far I've only liked the SNES remake they did.  Will be interesting to see if they put another one in.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What was so good about Baby Park though? I remember it as the most plain track in whole Double Dash!!


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> But it's pretty much just me getting a bit tired of seeing alts of existing characters when we could have new characters entirely, like Link and Isabelle. It wouldn't be as bad if they all got compiled into a sub-menu (like the different colored Yoshi's).




So same, Tanooki Mario is cute but him and Cat Peach are doubles. We've got 4 different Peaches & Marios. Regular, Baby, Metal and Suited. Now we've got a million different Bowsers and we're getting Dry Bowser. I don't even care about the Koopalings and people only seem to use Ludwig, Morton and Iggy. Wendy is totally forgotten for the most part online it seems, she's so rarely used. Terrible. They dropped the ball hardcore on diversity. They had others they could have returned to, LIKE BIRDO. Wiggler, Queen Bee, Boo, or Spike even?


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah but i am just trying to think of possible things and not like: ME WANT GOKU IN HUEHUE! Toad and Toadette are genderless Toadette just is an alt. Toad she literally IS one! Yarn Yoshi and Yoshi are both Yoshi, so yes they are similar.



It's less "ME WANT GOKU" and more "there's so many character in the Mario universe and you keep cloning the same few".


They're genderless, yea, but she's still pretty much 'girl Toad'. They at least exist in the same world as separate entities.

Adding Yarn Yoshi would be less 'Toadette' and more 'paper Mario'.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> It's less "ME WANT GOKU" and more "there's so many character in the Mario universe and you keep cloning the same few".
> 
> 
> They're genderless, yea, but she's still pretty much 'girl Toad'. They at least exist in the same world as separate entities.
> ...



I do not think that does make any sense to Nintendo though


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I do not think that does make any sense to Nintendo though



Yea...But what does to Nintendo? I'm really surprised Paper Mario hasn't already made it into Mario Kart as another character...And 'bad Mario' from Sunshine -.- Just make all the characters Mario.



Wasn't Petey Piranha in Double Dash? They should bring him in/back as a character.

Also Diddy Kong. I guess he's not really part of the Mario series but eh, Donkey Kong is there, so I'm pulling technicalities here. It would at least be nice since it's unlikely we'll ever see another Diddy Kong Racing.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 16, 2015)

Anything related to Captain Toad pl0x


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yea...But what does to Nintendo? I'm really surprised Paper Mario hasn't already made it into Mario Kart as another character...And 'bad Mario' from Sunshine -.- Just make all the characters Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not think that any of these things are going to happen though, but it sure could be a thing in a 5 years or something in that direction.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> What was so good about Baby Park though? I remember it as the most plain track in whole Double Dash!!



I really liked it because you never felt like you were totally out of a race with no chance of coming back.  It was mostly just mayhem and you had items flying in all directions even from the other side of the track, so you always had action going on.

Plus even if someone got a large lead they would run into lapped traffic that could hurt them and it added a dynamic not really seen in the rest of the game.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Kalamari desert. Bring it back


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 16, 2015)

a potato said:


> I just want more Bowser's Castles



Yeah! I'd like this. Also a full length of the n64 Rainbow Road. I'm forever butt hurt that it's only the equivalent of one lap.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 17, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> Kalamari desert. Bring it back



Oh lord no XD

I played a guy on twitch a lot in MK7 and this was the only track he could consistently beat me in because of using monster tires 

and he would pick it every single freaking time 

As long as it doesn't favor one setup I'm all for it coming back tho lol


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh no please no Kalimari Desert, i liked the Mario Kart 7 incarnation but i do not think it deserves another appearance just yet lol
I would love to see a 2 lap version of Wario Stadium 64 though! Imagine those outdated graphics in 1080p!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

baby park and waluigi's pinball


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> baby park and waluigi's pinball



Waluigi's pinball would look great in HD!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> baby park and waluigi's pinball



Yassssss oh my god. I forgot about this one. I died inside when it wasn't on MK8


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Yassssss oh my god. I forgot about this one. I died inside when it wasn't on MK8



Lol why do people like Baby Park that much! I do not understand hahah! It was so plain and when Bowser or Bowser Jr. get a Bowser Shell in that stage and throw it.... Omg.... ALL THE RACERS FLIPPED OVER XD Well that was kind of funny to see, until you get hit by it of course 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would like to see (not in DLC but in future installments) some items back from Mario Kart: Double Dash!! though. I really liked the Yoshi egg, it had a good use even when you were in first place! You just threw it and wait for the egg to explode and tadaaa! There you go a mushroom! You can even get a star when you are lucky! (Or a bomb which is terrifying and a complete disaster)
They kept the Golden Mushroom and the Fire Ball (Not really but close enough for me) though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and the Giant Banana was a cool one too!


----------



## n64king (Mar 17, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> Kalamari desert. Bring it back



Ugh not again. Third time!?

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> baby park and waluigi's pinball



Oh my god. Pinball yes. I was surprised they didn't redo it as a retro track already but I guess Electrodrome stole the spot. They're similar in a sense but I loved that pinball one.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

n64king said:


> Ugh not again. Third time!?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well everyone seemed to like it when Yoshi Circuit returned, so i understand where he is coming from lol


----------



## n64king (Mar 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Well everyone seemed to like it when Yoshi Circuit returned, so i understand where he is coming from lol



It seemed like they liked it for one second, now all I see is WHY DID THEY VOTE FOR THAT ONE AGAIN!?!?!? I'm sick of these third return courses. We did not need stupid Yoshi Circuit or SNES Rainbow Road again. There was only about 57,000 other tracks they could have redone that would have pleased us.
Although I will say that MK8's renditions of YC & Snes RR are the best they've done. Still didn't need it a third time.


----------



## SweetT (Mar 17, 2015)

I love Sherbert Land, Peach beach and Delfino square..my favs


----------



## n64king (Mar 17, 2015)

They could bring this virus back. Since they love ugly cars, like the Mario Party 9 & 10 car.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

n64king said:


> They could bring this virus back. Since they love ugly cars, like the Mario Party 9 & 10 car.



Lol yeah but i was actually pretty happy when i unlocked it as a kid xD Also i would like to see Daisy Circuit remade actually, no one will agree i know but i really liked the track hahah


----------



## mynooka (Mar 17, 2015)

I would love to see Banshee Boardwalk make a come back.  I know they have Twisted Mansion in MK8 as their "scary" track, but Banshee Boardwalk was such a cool place to race.  

I would love it if they made a track that went through a kitchen or something, where all the karts are shrunk to tiny sizes.  It would be inspired from the old Micro Machines racing games where you would race in larger than life places and everything would be huge.

Another idea is to have a retro course that went through different aspects of different retro games.  Like making your way up the platforms in Donkey Kong as an 8 Bit DK was throwing barrels at you or something.  They made a lot of retro aspects in Smash Bros so it will be interesting if they do anything like that for MK moving forward.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I would love to see Banshee Boardwalk make a come back.  I know they have Twisted Mansion in MK8 as their "scary" track, but Banshee Boardwalk was such a cool place to race.
> 
> I would love it if they made a track that went through a kitchen or something, where all the karts are shrunk to tiny sizes.  It would be inspired from the old Micro Machines racing games where you would race in larger than life places and everything would be huge.
> 
> Another idea is to have a retro course that went through different aspects of different retro games.  Like making your way up the platforms in Donkey Kong as an 8 Bit DK was throwing barrels at you or something.  They made a lot of retro aspects in Smash Bros so it will be interesting if they do anything like that for MK moving forward.



Hmm i think Banshee Boardwalk should return complete with crazy anti gravity sections and if you fall off you enter a alternate underwater pathway (It would be slower though, there should still be a penalty for falling off of course) and maybe they could make like a shortcut in the house where you can drive up to a glider section and glide your way back to the main road! What do you think?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Third time remakes I'm through with. Except for rMR (Mario Raceway) from N64 maybe.

Wario's Colosseum is something I'd like to see too. Maybe one Vanilla Lake or something from the GBA games? I doubt it, Nintendo probably going to pull something from MKW/7.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Hmm i think Banshee Boardwalk should return complete with crazy anti gravity sections and if you fall off you enter a alternate underwater pathway (It would be slower though, there should still be a penalty for falling off of course) and maybe they could make like a shortcut in the house where you can drive up to a glider section and glide your way back to the main road! What do you think?



No to Banshee Boardwalk unless they can make some appropriate sizing. I could see going under the decks or something working, but you'd have to make a lot of corrections to meet the MK8 standard of action-packed-ness. And as for the "slower" alternative route, I doubt Nintendo can make it work unless they make some insanely long straightaway. Example: dIIO's iceberg jumps are completely redundant except for the last one. Taking the turns on the main route are faster with optimal lines.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

I would love to see some tracks from Mario Kart 7 though, Rock Rock Mountain, Mario Circuit and Daisy Hills are all high priority here! I can not imagine how much fun it would be for me to see those retro (Even though it wasn't too long ago that they were nitro) tracks back! I bet Daisy Hills and Mario Circuit can really get interesting considering Mario Kart 8's high detailed personality and its graphical style. I do not think that they would be able to give a lot more whoa effect to Rock Rock Mountain though, maybe they will add a small village with Shy Guys living in small houses in the forest section but not more than that i guess.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 17, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> No to Banshee Boardwalk unless they can make some appropriate sizing. I could see going under the decks or something working, but you'd have to make a lot of corrections to meet the MK8 standard of action-packed-ness. And as for the "slower" alternative route, I doubt Nintendo can make it work unless they make some insanely long straightaway. Example: dIIO's iceberg jumps are completely redundant except for the last one. Taking the turns on the main route are faster with optimal lines.




It would definitely take some changing to make it suitable for Mario Kart 8 but I just loved the atmosphere and the music to that track.  I forgot they re-made it for MK DS but if they could make something that resembles the feel of the N64 version and put it in today's graphics, that would be awesome!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Third time remakes I'm through with. Except for rMR (Mario Raceway) from N64 maybe.
> 
> Wario's Colosseum is something I'd like to see too. Maybe one Vanilla Lake or something from the GBA games? I doubt it, Nintendo probably going to pull something from MKW/7.
> 
> ...



 Lol i meant that they like made something similar to the cheepcheep track of mk7 and that you would get back on the track soon after and you can only fall off at one little part of the track so u think it is possible! Typing via tablet is a pain xD


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2015)

remake mushroom bridge so i can go over that bridge with fine graphics


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Javocado said:


> remake mushroom bridge so i can go over that bridge with fine graphics



I really hate mushroom bridge, i do not know why but i already did not like the track when i was a little kid and i still do!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 18, 2015)

GBA Cheese Land, GCN Baby Park, real-life day/night effects on the Animal Crossing Track, and Wii DK Summit, that's all I need


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> GBA Cheese Land, GCN Baby Park, real-life day/night effects on the Animal Crossing Track, and Wii DK Summit, that's all I need



It would be cool if the theme also changes based of Animal Crossing holidays and changes color of the trees and grass with the season of the year! I do not think that it would be possible because it is a lot work to get that done but just imagine it, wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## Javocado (Mar 18, 2015)

lars708 said:


> It would be cool if the theme also changes based of Animal Crossing holidays and changes color of the trees and grass with the season of the year! I do not think that it would be possible because it is a lot work to get that done but just imagine it, wouldn't that be awesome?



Imagine different villagers every time you race on the track?!
I already know Bob is confirmed to be on the track (and i'm so freaking stoked about that like I probably won't race on that track at all and just drive up to Bob and stare at him) but it think it would be so rad if that happened haha I know there's absolutely no chance in hell, but I can dream.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 18, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Imagine different villagers every time you race on the track?!
> I already know Bob is confirmed to be on the track (and i'm so freaking stoked about that like I probably won't race on that track at all and just drive up to Bob and stare at him) but it think it would be so rad if that happened haha I know there's absolutely no chance in hell, but I can dream.



If I get to run down some of the characters I despise, that's all the entertainment I would need XD

I have a feeling pitfalls are going to make a big presence in the Animal Crossing track.  There are a lot of ways they could go with it.

I'm not sure what other "hazards" they could make outside of that.  I'm assuming the coins will be bells as well.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Imagine different villagers every time you race on the track?!
> I already know Bob is confirmed to be on the track (and i'm so freaking stoked about that like I probably won't race on that track at all and just drive up to Bob and stare at him) but it think it would be so rad if that happened haha I know there's absolutely no chance in hell, but I can dream.



I thought that it would be obvious for that going to happen, maybe not but i do think Nintendo is going to do that. Not all villagers but just a selection of like 15 different villagers or something?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

I want Rainbow Road from SNES and Yoshi Circuit from GCN in the DLC again.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 19, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> I want Rainbow Road from SNES and Yoshi Circuit from GCN in the DLC again.



I'm sure that would go over well XD


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I'm sure that would go over well XD



It would be great! We've not played those nearly enough.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> I want Rainbow Road from SNES and Yoshi Circuit from GCN in the DLC again.



Thank goodness. Someone who agrees. I'd love it a 4th time, twice within the same game.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 19, 2015)

Since they're adding non-traditional characters...I say go with some of the old Advance Wars COs.

Max driving a blue tank around would be boss.  Or just give me another Advance Wars game on any system and we can call it even.  Do you hear me Nintendo!?!?


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Since they're adding non-traditional characters...I say go with some of the old Advance Wars COs.
> 
> Max driving a blue tank around would be boss.  Or just give me another Advance Wars game on any system and we can call it even.  Do you hear me Nintendo!?!?



Careful what you wish for  You're asking for Mario Kart All Stars Racing Transformed.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> Careful what you wish for  You're asking for Mario Kart All Stars Racing Transformed.



Link, Villager, Isabelle....I think we're well on our way.  For better or for worse.  Though if they did get rid of some of the Koopaling spots, I wouldn't mind.  At the very least make them alternates of Bowser Jr.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

They already feel like Bowser alts.
Tbh I wouldn't hate a "Nintendo all stars racing" thing. Clearly if they just mix Mario Kart with a Smash type roster (doesn't even have to be as huge) it could work out. Villager + Link, and tracks from other games that aren't Mario games, and Amiibo costumes already kinda are paving the way.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> They already feel like Bowser alts.
> Tbh I wouldn't hate a "Nintendo all stars racing" thing. Clearly if they just mix Mario Kart with a Smash type roster (doesn't even have to be as huge) it could work out. Villager + Link, and tracks from other games that aren't Mario games, and Amiibo costumes already kinda are paving the way.



Really? I would not like that at all. Some extra characters are okay in my opinion but i think a smash typed roster would take a lot of its charm away. I can not imagine Samus in a kart for example, and i do not even want to see Pikachu in a kart! Some characters would not even make sense to be there! And i know a lot of people also do think that the koopalings also do not make any sense at all. But they do make sense because they belong to the Mario franchise, Villager and Isabelle are cool and all! Very excited tol see them! I am also curious if they are going to give them voices! And if they do, how they sound like! But they do not mean anything to the Mario franchise.


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Really? I would not like that at all. Some extra characters are okay in my opinion but i think a smash typed roster would take a lot of its charm away. I can not imagine Samus in a kart for example, and i do not even want to see Pikachu in a kart! Some characters would not even make sense to be there! And i know a lot of people also do think that the koopalings also do not make any sense at all. But they do make sense because they belong to the Mario franchise, Villager and Isabelle are cool and all! Very excited tol see them! I am also curious if they are going to give them voices! And if they do, how they sound like! But they do not mean anything to the Mario franchise.



Depends on which Samus they use. If it was Varia suit, yea, it would look silly. If it was Zero suit though then it wouldn't look any more out of place than Peach or Rosalina's bike attire.
Pikachu wouldn't be *that* out of place. I mean, we have an ape, a bunch of turtles and a dinosaur...Why not a yellow rat? I can see how he would be out of place from a design perspective but at the same time, it wouldn't be *that* bad.


I think that characters from Fire Emblem or Kid Icarus would look out of place though. I'm basing that more on Link's appearance though since they're more similar in design. Link just looked really out of place awkwardly crunched up trying to fit on those little karts and bikes...


I think that if they do it though (I doubt they will), it should be a '1-character per franchise' for anything outside of Mario though. I don't want Mario Kart to be spammed with Fire Emblem and Pokemon characters like Smash is...


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Tao said:


> Depends on which Samus they use. If it was Varia suit, yea, it would look silly. If it was Zero suit though then it wouldn't look any more out of place than Peach or Rosalina's bike attire.
> Pikachu wouldn't be *that* out of place. I mean, we have an ape, a bunch of turtles and a dinosaur...Why not a yellow rat? I can see how he would be out of place from a design perspective but at the same time, it wouldn't be *that* bad.
> 
> 
> ...



I hope they do just 2 to 3 cross-over drivers per game, just like the Mario Kart Wii exclusive Funky Kong and for Mario Kart 7 Honey queen and Wiggler, i think they should do just that with the cross overs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like for the next game Kirby, Dedede and Lucario but not more than that! That is where it stops. I really would hate it if they are going to milk this concept.
I would rather see new Mario drivers like Nabbit, Toadsworth, Pauline and Pianta! That is what i am looking for to be honest, just Mario drivers, it is a Mario game after all! If only Pianta would happen... I really liked their funny voices in Mario Sunshine!


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

I agree they would look out of place in the current condition Mario Kart is in, but they'd perhaps be able to make "Mario Kart 9" suit these other people like Samus, Ike, Pit, whoever with the proper styling. Bowser gets squished into some of the smaller karts and looks funny but they still add him haha So they'd probably squish the others in there anyway without too many adjustments to size.

A lot of the characters in Sonic All Star Racing that are suppose to be realistic in their own games, like Gilius from Golden Axe, Football Manager, or dare I mention *DANICA PATRICK.* Almost half the roster looks out of place haha I don't think Nintendo will do that though.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

I really hope they do not! But i am not worried about character sizing or something xD Bowser does not have long legs either so i wouldn't call it squished either, i think Dedede will get squished even more when he gets added. Never gonna happen though!


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah but his belly! Bowser is a fattypants. Dedede is kinda like Bowser in shape too haha


----------



## mynooka (Mar 19, 2015)

lol I never understood why weight made karts go faster.  When in real life auto racing, teams design cars to be usually as light as possible.  I know it's a game but still, that part always kinda bothered me.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Momentum or tighter grip on the road maybe? They're usually slow to pick up speed though.


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> Yeah but his belly! Bowser is a fattypants. Dedede is kinda like Bowser in shape too haha



Except Bowser has legs. Dedede doesn't know the joys of legs.






mynooka said:


> lol I never understood why weight made karts go faster.  When in real life auto racing, teams design cars to be usually as light as possible.  I know it's a game but still, that part always kinda bothered me.



Aerodynamics, grips and horsepowers n stuffs.

I've heard it explained a lot and it makes sense to a certain extent but I always forget the actual logic behind it.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

I wish they'd do all the color Toads and a Bronze Daisy


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Omg Bronze Daisy lol, i think that the next metal character should be Luigi or Yoshi though.


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes i will like maio kart 8 dlc, i want to play isable in a kart! She is the girl from my profile picture if you do not know! I like her much she from the game animal crossing. My brother wants to play as villager more than Isabelle, he is 14 years old and i am 11 years old.


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> Yes i will like maio kart 8 dlc, i want to play isable in a kart! She is the girl from my profile picture if you do not know! I like her much she from the game animal crossing. My brother wants to play as villager more than Isabelle, he is 14 years old and i am 11 years old.



Isabelle is the blue cat, right?

Villager is the guy from Smash Bros, with the cap and baseball bat, right?


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> Isabelle is the blue cat, right?
> 
> Villager is the guy from Smash Bros, with the cap and baseball bat, right?



No isabelle is the dog in my picture and is smash bros that fighting game?


----------



## mynooka (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm trying to think of what vehicle they'll give the Animal Crossing people.  Link has the blue horse, but I hope they don't try to go with the Kapp'n boat because we already have the pirate ship as a kart.  My guess is it will be the train.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I'm trying to think of what vehicle they'll give the Animal Crossing people.  Link has the blue horse, but I hope they don't try to go with the Kapp'n boat because we already have the pirate ship as a kart.  My guess is it will be the train.



Maybe they make a little version of the car that drops you off in Animal Crossing: Wild World but knowing Nintendo, they will come up with something creative!


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I'm trying to think of what vehicle they'll give the Animal Crossing people.  Link has the blue horse, but I hope they don't try to go with the Kapp'n boat because we already have the pirate ship as a kart.  My guess is it will be the train.



There should be a kart shaped like a Gyroid that you ride like how Villager rides the Gyroid in Smash.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> There should be a kart shaped like a Gyroid that you ride like how Villager rides the Gyroid in Smash.



That is fun and all but you have got to remember that other characters besides Villager have to ride it too, conclusion: not gonna happen


----------



## mynooka (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> That is fun and all but you have got to remember that other characters besides Villager have to ride it too, conclusion: not gonna happen



True, but they could always cut out a sitting area for the driver to sit in and make the body a gyroid.  It wouldn't look like it does on Smash, but I could see them going that way for sure.


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> That is fun and all but you have got to remember that other characters besides Villager have to ride it too, conclusion: not gonna happen




I'm sure the other characters can fit in it. I mean, if they're fine with sticking Link into all these little karts where he doesn't fit, a Gyroid wouldn't be much of an issue.





mynooka said:


> True, but they could always cut out a sitting area for the driver to sit in and make the body a gyroid.  It wouldn't look like it does on Smash, but I could see them going that way for sure.



Or just this.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> I'm sure the other characters can fit in it. I mean, if they're fine with sticking Link into all these little karts where he doesn't fit, a Gyroid wouldn't be much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but remember, Mario Kart 8 makes use of Kart vechiles. Karts do have wheels. What does the Gyroid lack that a Kart does have? Wheels. I also do not think that it would match with the quality standards of Nintendo, seeing a Gyroid with wheels is quite below that standard. It would look a bit plain in my opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Speaking of wheels, the Gyroid also needs a glider, but the Gyroid already can fly so it would not make sense at all, even for Nintendo.


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah but remember, Mario Kart 8 makes use of Kart vechiles. Karts do have wheels. What does the Gyroid lack that a Kart does have? Wheels. I also do not think that it would match with the quality standards of Nintendo, seeing a Gyroid with wheels is quite below that standard. It would look a bit plain in my opinion.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Speaking of wheels, the Gyroid also needs a glider, but the Gyroid already can fly so it would not make sense at all, even for Nintendo.




Just stick some Bells on as wheels or something. I don't think a Gyroid shaped Kart with wheels would look that odd, not with how I'm picturing it anyway...Especially compared to some of the designs they already have 

I don't think the logic behind the Glider matters too much either. The F-Zero cars can 'sort of' glide (they do hover after all) yet Captain Falcon's car is there, which is a good argument for wheels as well I guess.


As for the actual glider, the Animal Crossing leaf logo seems like an obvious choice. Maybe a balloon, though that doesn't seem as great.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 22, 2015)

Tao said:


> Just stick some Bells on as wheels or something. I don't think a Gyroid shaped Kart with wheels would look that odd, not with how I'm picturing it anyway...Especially compared to some of the designs they already have
> 
> I don't think the logic behind the Glider matters too much either. The F-Zero cars can 'sort of' glide (they do hover after all) yet Captain Falcon's car is there, which is a good argument for wheels as well I guess.
> 
> ...



Knowing Nintendo, they'll do something weird and make the kart into a house. lol  I hope they don't go the gyroid route personally, because I think gryoids are pretty ugly and I really don't like them in ACNL.  I know they're a staple image of the series but they really aren't appealing to me at all.

True, the glider could be anything.  I mean if they can make Bowser and Wario's face into gliders, then there's no telling what they have planned.  I wouldn't be shocked to see a Tom Nook face as a glider.  That's a scary thought XD


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Knowing Nintendo, they'll do something weird and make the kart into a house. lol  I hope they don't go the gyroid route personally, because I think gryoids are pretty ugly and I really don't like them in ACNL.  I know they're a staple image of the series but they really aren't appealing to me at all.
> 
> True, the glider could be anything.  I mean if they can make Bowser and Wario's face into gliders, then there's no telling what they have planned.  I wouldn't be shocked to see a Tom Nook face as a glider.  That's a scary thought XD



Yeah i agree but the Gyroid is not gonna happen it is to plain for a game like Mario Kart. It would be something really crazy, like someone said earlier, the train from Animal Crossing: New Leaf! I would like to see that actually, i just do not like the Gyroid concept i'm sorry guys! My opinion!


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah i agree but the Gyroid is not gonna happen it is to plain for a game like Mario Kart. It would be something really crazy, like someone said earlier, the train from Animal Crossing: New Leaf! I would like to see that actually, i just do not like the Gyroid concept i'm sorry guys! My opinion!



I'm not particularly fond of the Gyroid option, it just seems like a good possibility with it being a thing that's easily recognizable as 'Animal Crossing'.

It could end up being something not in the game at all, just themed as something you would find in Animal Crossing, like the Master Cycle.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Tao said:


> I'm not particularly fond of the Gyroid option, it just seems like a good possibility with it being a thing that's easily recognizable as 'Animal Crossing'.
> 
> It could end up being something not in the game at all, just themed as something you would find in Animal Crossing, like the Master Cycle.



Yeah who knows! I do not really mind if there actually is not even a animal crossing vechile at all lol


----------



## mynooka (Mar 22, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah who knows! I do not really mind if there actually is not even a animal crossing vechile at all lol



I tend to agree.  There's a pretty low chance I would even use it personally.  As long as they deliver some fun tracks, that's all I care about


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2015)

Something like the taxi from wild world would be pretty cool, but I assume that it will be something themed to new leaf, as that's where the character's are from. But it'll probably just be a themed car kinda like the master cycle and the tanooki car as someone else said.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know if anybody has already said it yet (though I doubt so since i've seen nobody on the Internet say it), but i'm so sure that one of the courses from the Animal Crossing DLC has you drive through the town tree from New Leaf. If you look at the picture to the left of the yellow question marks in the DLC teaser image, you could see the image of the track i'm talking about. 




Does anybody else think that is what it could be? It looks so much like it's the inside of the town tree from New Leaf, yet it feels like nobody else thinks that's what it could be. I've told my friends before, and they don't agree with me. I've also looked at other people's comments online, and it seems like nobody else mentions it or thinks of that. If you watch Gamexplain's discussion/analysis video on the DLC (this was back when it was announced in August), they say that they think it's some random forest course from Mario Kart Arcade years ago, and I was thinking, "Where did they get that idea from!?"

I just wanted to point that out since it feels like nobody else thinks that that is what it could be, but other than that, i'd love to see a stage in the DLC that changes seasons/weather, sort of like how Animal Crossing games change their weather and seasons. It would also be cool to see at least one Animal Crossing car in the game. Maybe it could be a gyroid car? Or the bus from City Folk? Or maybe the taxi from Wild World? Whatever it is, i'm sure Nintendo will make it look really nice. For the returning stages, i've already seen people mention this before, but we NEED Baby Park and Cheese Land to return. If they bring Baby Park, they also should make it have 8 laps like in the GameCube version (not 5 like in the DS version).

I can't wait until Nintendo unveils the DLC! They already said it's near completion, and I really want to see the different tracks and cars it will have! I already have it pre-ordered, and I would love to play it!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> I don't know if anybody has already said it yet (though I doubt so since i've seen nobody on the Internet say it), but i'm so sure that one of the courses from the Animal Crossing DLC has you drive through the town tree from New Leaf. If you look at the picture to the left of the yellow question marks in the DLC teaser image, you could see the image of the track i'm talking about.
> 
> View attachment 87725
> 
> ...



So much like the inside of the town tree? How do you know? You can not go into the tree... And it is way to big to be the Animal Crossing track, it will probably be just a completely new course. Just like Ice Ice Outpost.


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2015)

lars708 said:


> So much like the inside of the town tree? How do you know? You can not go into the tree... And it is way to big to be the Animal Crossing track, it will probably be just a completely new course. Just like Ice Ice Outpost.



It's not the inside of the town tree. There will likely be only one animal crossing stage, which shows that you drive through the town, and going inside the tree doesn't at all fit with the scale or realism that mk8 has. Also, the image isn't inside the tree, it's up the side of it so you can safely say that it's a new course


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

Murray said:


> It's not the inside of the town tree. There will likely be only one animal crossing stage, which shows that you drive through the town, and going inside the tree doesn't at all fit with the scale or realism that mk8 has. Also, the image isn't inside the tree, it's up the side of it so you can safely say that it's a new course



Yup!


----------



## mynooka (Mar 23, 2015)

Would you guys rather see an Animal Crossing track with 3 laps or one that is just a big long track that has 3 sections in it?

I personally would rather see 3 laps because I've always been a bigger fan of those.  The section track may have more stuff to look at overall, but it's usually not as fun to drive in my opinion.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Would you guys rather see an Animal Crossing track with 3 laps or one that is just a big long track that has 3 sections in it?
> 
> I personally would rather see 3 laps because I've always been a bigger fan of those.  The section track may have more stuff to look at overall, but it's usually not as fun to drive in my opinion.



Actually for the Animal Crossing track i would like a section track. I can imagine a section in the sea where you drive to Tortimer Island and at the end of the sea section you glide up and land right on the Island house thing with item boxes  i actually would like that! It is never going to happen though...


----------



## mynooka (Mar 23, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Actually for the Animal Crossing track i would like a section track. I can imagine a section in the sea where you drive to Tortimer Island and at the end of the sea section you glide up and land right on the Island house thing with item boxes  i actually would like that! It is never going to happen though...



I think a sectioned track would work best for the people who want the seasons to change.  I like your idea though of including Tortimer Island on there.  I'm guessing they will have a section where you drive past all the stores that are in the game.  It may not be like Main Street in New Leaf but it will be something to display all the NPC characters and their stores probably.

I'm also wondering if they will have a big open area of the track that has houses, trees, pitfalls, and rocks in the way.  Like a mini Animal Crossing town that you have to drive through and villagers are walking around or stuff gets in your way.  I think that would be awesome to have!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I think a sectioned track would work best for the people who want the seasons to change.  I like your idea though of including Tortimer Island on there.  I'm guessing they will have a section where you drive past all the stores that are in the game.  It may not be like Main Street in New Leaf but it will be something to display all the NPC characters and their stores probably.
> 
> I'm also wondering if they will have a big open area of the track that has houses, trees, pitfalls, and rocks in the way.  Like a mini Animal Crossing town that you have to drive through and villagers are walking around or stuff gets in your way.  I think that would be awesome to have!



LOL and that when you crash in a rock that there is a chance of a bell bag popping out of it!


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 23, 2015)

lars708 said:


> So much like the inside of the town tree? How do you know? You can not go into the tree... And it is way to big to be the Animal Crossing track, it will probably be just a completely new course. Just like Ice Ice Outpost.



I know that you can't go inside of the town tree in New Leaf, but it looks like that could be the inside of the town tree. If you look at it, the branches of the tree have shading that looks very similar to the town tree, and they stick out in a very similar way to the town tree in New Leaf. There are also leaves around the top of the branches, making it look like it is a tree, and the dark blue on the outside makes it look like this is during the nighttime. It might be a bit big compared to ACNL's tree, but if they were going to make you drive on the tree, they would have to make it bigger to fit everybody.



Murray said:


> It's not the inside of the town tree. There will likely be only one animal crossing stage, which shows that you drive through the town, and going inside the tree doesn't at all fit with the scale or realism that mk8 has. Also, the image isn't inside the tree, it's up the side of it so you can safely say that it's a new course



That's true how there might only be one Animal Crossing stage (like how there was only one Zelda stage), but it's possible that Nintendo could put 2 in the game (I hope they put 2 in the game). Even though it doesn't fit with the scale or the size of the game, I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo made everybody shrink down or made the tree bigger. I mean, they did put in anti-gravity (something not really present in Mario games). Also, how would that be the side of the tree?


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> I know that you can't go inside of the town tree in New Leaf, but it looks like that could be the inside of the town tree. If you look at it, the branches of the tree have shading that looks very similar to the town tree, and they stick out in a very similar way to the town tree in New Leaf. There are also leaves around the top of the branches, making it look like it is a tree, and the dark blue on the outside makes it look like this is during the nighttime. It might be a bit big compared to ACNL's tree, but if they were going to make you drive on the tree, they would have to make it bigger to fit everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true how there might only be one Animal Crossing stage (like how there was only one Zelda stage), but it's possible that Nintendo could put 2 in the game (I hope they put 2 in the game). Even though it doesn't fit with the scale or the size of the game, I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo made everybody shrink down or made the tree bigger. I mean, they did put in anti-gravity (something not really present in Mario games). *Also, how would that be the side of the tree?*



The section you see is in anti gravity. The road goes vertically up a tree with branches on the side


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 23, 2015)

Murray said:


> The section you see is in anti gravity. The road goes vertically up a tree with branches on the side



Oh, that makes more sense. I could see how that could be the side of the tree now.


----------



## Tao (Mar 23, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> I don't know if anybody has already said it yet (though I doubt so since i've seen nobody on the Internet say it), but i'm so sure that one of the courses from the Animal Crossing DLC has you drive through the town tree from New Leaf. If you look at the picture to the left of the yellow question marks in the DLC teaser image, you could see the image of the track i'm talking about.
> 
> View attachment 87725



I think that the track you're talking about is an unrelated track. It just doesn't look very 'Animal Crossing' to me. Plus, you can clearly see the start/finish line, so it's unlikely to be the same track as the Animal Crossing one (which you can also see the start/finish line). Just like the Zelda DLC, I don't think that Animal Crossing is going to get more than one track.

I could be wrong obviously, but I just don't see it getting more than one track.



Though for the AC track, I think it would be pretty cool if every time you raced on the track it was a different season. The exact same track, just with new aesthetics. Maybe with each season there's a new obstacle or something, like any bodies of water from the other seasons freeze over in winter to reveal a new shortcut specific to the winter version, or Autumn has piles of leafs scattered around that may or may not have a trap hidden in them when you drive through.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 23, 2015)

Tao said:


> I think that the track you're talking about is an unrelated track. It just doesn't look very 'Animal Crossing' to me. Plus, you can clearly see the start/finish line, so it's unlikely to be the same track as the Animal Crossing one (which you can also see the start/finish line). Just like the Zelda DLC, I don't think that Animal Crossing is going to get more than one track.
> 
> I could be wrong obviously, but I just don't see it getting more than one track.
> 
> ...



Yea, I've heard speculation that it could be another Donkey Kong jungle type track or possible a haunted woods or something similar type track.  I like either one of those ideas.  They need another DK track besides DK jungle and the haunted mansion track kinda sucks, in my opinion.

The seasons being different every time you play would be an awesome addition.  I doubt they would do it but it would be a really cool change to traditional way of doing things.


----------



## Tao (Mar 23, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Yea, I've heard speculation that it could be another Donkey Kong jungle type track or possible a haunted woods or something similar type track.  I like either one of those ideas.  They need another DK track besides DK jungle and the haunted mansion track kinda sucks, in my opinion.
> 
> The seasons being different every time you play would be an awesome addition.  I doubt they would do it but it would be a really cool change to traditional way of doing things.



It could be a Luigi's Mansion track. That would be pretty cool :3


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 24, 2015)

Tao said:


> It could be a Luigi's Mansion track. That would be pretty cool :3



Luigi Mansion aleady was mario karts ds, mario karts 8 does not have luigi mansion


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 24, 2015)

Tao said:


> I think that the track you're talking about is an unrelated track. It just doesn't look very 'Animal Crossing' to me. Plus, you can clearly see the start/finish line, so it's unlikely to be the same track as the Animal Crossing one (which you can also see the start/finish line). Just like the Zelda DLC, I don't think that Animal Crossing is going to get more than one track.
> 
> I could be wrong obviously, but I just don't see it getting more than one track.
> 
> ...



Even though it still looks to me like it could potentially be an Animal Crossing track (Maybe they didn't put the Animal Crossing logo at the start when they released this image? Maybe?...), you're probably right. It would be really nice if Nintendo made two Animal Crossing tracks, but that probably won't happen (especially considering Zelda got only one). 

You're idea for the Animal Crossing track would be really cool! That would be much better than having all 4 seasons shoved into one playthrough of the track, in my opinion. It would feel more natural to the course and add more of a surprise for players (especially when you're online and it could choose any one of the 4 seasons for that track). I doubt Nintendo would actually do this, though, because we haven't seen a track that changes each time you play it before (I'm not counting Excitebike since it changes as you play it), and if they did do this, it would require a lot of extra work (they'd basically have to make 4 different versions of the same track). It would still be really cool, though!  



Tao said:


> It could be a Luigi's Mansion track. That would be pretty cool :3



Even though I could still see that track being the inside of the town tree in Animal Crossing, it also seems like it definitely could be a Luigi's Mansion track! It would be really cool if Nintendo made another Luigi's Mansion track!


----------



## Murray (Mar 24, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> Even though it still looks to me like it could potentially be an Animal Crossing track (Maybe they didn't put the Animal Crossing logo at the start when they released this image? Maybe?...), you're probably right. It would be really nice if Nintendo made two Animal Crossing tracks, but that probably won't happen (especially considering Zelda got only one).
> 
> You're idea for the Animal Crossing track would be really cool! That would be much better than having all 4 seasons shoved into one playthrough of the track, in my opinion. It would feel more natural to the course and add more of a surprise for players (especially when you're online and it could choose any one of the 4 seasons for that track). I doubt Nintendo would actually do this, though, because we haven't seen a track that changes each time you play it before (I'm not counting Excitebike since it changes as you play it), and if they did do this, it would require a lot of extra work (they'd basically have to make 4 different versions of the same track). It would still be really cool, though!
> 
> ...



wat

1. excitebike doesn't change as you play it
2. it's not an animal crossing track
3. it's not inside the tree


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure there are multiple cases where the tracks are slightly different each time you go there. Excite Bike's the big one and Mute City's speed boosts change a bit, too. And considering Animal Crossing's main gimmick is the whole real time thing, I don't think it's too far off to think they might do the seasons or just differences between day and night. They did it for Town and City, so it's likely.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> I'm pretty sure there are multiple cases where the tracks are slightly different each time you go there. Excite Bike's the big one and Mute City's speed boosts change a bit, too. And considering Animal Crossing's main gimmick is the whole real time thing, I don't think it's too far off to think they might do the seasons or just differences between day and night. They did it for Town and City, so it's likely.



Well you are wrong there because Nintendo does not develop Smash Bros. in any way, other companies make it for them, Mario Kart 8 is being developed with an entirely different development team...


----------



## Tao (Mar 24, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> Luigi Mansion aleady was mario karts ds, mario karts 8 does not have luigi mansion



Just because it was in Mario Kart DS doesn't mean the can't do another Luigi's Mansion track. Rainbow Road and Bowser's Castle were in Super Mario Kart on the SNES, yet they've released more of those on every Mario Kart since.


I know Mario Kart 8 doesn't have a Luigi's Mansion track...That's why I'm saying it could be a DLC track given the 'spoopy woods' picture on the DLC teaser...


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

Tao said:


> Just because it was in Mario Kart DS doesn't mean the can't do another Luigi's Mansion track. Rainbow Road and Bowser's Castle were in Super Mario Kart on the SNES, yet they've released more of those on every Mario Kart since.
> 
> 
> I know Mario Kart 8 doesn't have a Luigi's Mansion track...That's why I'm saying it could be a DLC track given the 'spoopy woods' picture on the DLC teaser...



Lol just stop it, first: that was my sister who does not understand english too well so it is not really worth it to reply on her statements, and second: Ohh whoa you are right, why not Yoshi's Valley 2? What about Wario Colloseum 2? Seriously... Luigi's Mansion 2?!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Baby Park is priority and wouldn't mind a little Wario Colosseum.
> Cheese Land and Ribbon Land are ace too.
> And if we are getting a new Rainbow Road I would love the one from Double Dash.



I just found this thread and I'm pleased to see that Ribbon Road is on the first page. 

Also, I know it was brought back in MKDS, but I could go for an HD Mushroom Bridge.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Lol just stop it, first: that was my sister who does not understand english too well so it is not really worth it to reply on her statements, and second: Ohh whoa you are right, why not Yoshi's Valley 2? What about Wario Colloseum 2? Seriously... Luigi's Mansion 2?!



But they already did this type of thing in the first game of the series, so it's not unspeakable...


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I just found this thread and I'm pleased to see that Ribbon Road is on the first page.
> 
> Also, I know it was brought back in MKDS, but I could go for an HD Mushroom Bridge.
> 
> ...



Was Ribbon Road in Mario Kart DS?! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> I just found this thread and I'm pleased to see that Ribbon Road is on the first page.
> 
> Also, I know it was brought back in MKDS, but I could go for an HD Mushroom Bridge.
> 
> ...



True, but that clearly was the old time. I do not think that that would happen.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Was Ribbon Road in Mario Kart DS?!



No. It hasn't been remade at all yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> True, but that clearly was the old time. I do not think that that would happen.



Well, it might not be "Luigi's Mansion 2", but they have done very similar courses with different names even in modern games. For instance: Dry Dry Ruins and Dry Dry Desert, the Donkey Kong Stages and Dino Dino Jungle, and then there is the multitude of highway-esque "avoid other NPC cars" courses, like Moonview Highway, Toad's Turnpike, Mushroom City, Shroom Ridge, and  probably some others I'm forgetting.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> No. It hasn't been remade at all yet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah but there is a big difference, all those tracks do not represent any other game, Luigi's Mansion does so i think you should not compare it with that. The only track Luigi's Mansion is similar to in that way is Wuhu Island (1 and 2 dunno how they are called in the english version, the Dutch version is just Wuhu eiland 1 and Wuhu eiland 2.) because of the source


----------



## nard (Mar 24, 2015)

am i the only one that wants mushroom gorge back in hd


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah but there is a big difference, all those tracks do not represent any other game, Luigi's Mansion does so i think you should not compare it with that. The only track Luigi's Mansion is similar to in that way is Wuhu Island (1 and 2 dunno how they are called in the english version, the Dutch version is just Wuhu eiland 1 and Wuhu eiland 2.) because of the source



Well, I'm not saying it could specifically be a Luigi's Mansion representative course (although that would be ideal, since imo the original Luigi's mansion course is too generic and doesn't actually represent the Luigi's Mansion games). It could just be another haunted house track, but with elements that reference Luigi's mansion. In addition, if they do make a Luigi's Mansion representative course, they could just name it Gloomy Manor, or after any of the other mansions in Luigi's Mansion 2/Dark Moon. 

Actually, a Scarescraper course could be pretty cool. You could drive up the inside and then descend down the side of the building using antigravity stuff. I would not be opposed to that. (Although that's completely wishful thinking, the screen that started the speculation of a Luigi's Mansion course doesn't look like the scarescraper at all, lol)


----------



## Tao (Mar 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah but there is a big difference, all those tracks do not represent any other game, Luigi's Mansion does so i think you should not compare it with that. The only track Luigi's Mansion is similar to in that way is Wuhu Island (1 and 2 dunno how they are called in the english version, the Dutch version is just Wuhu eiland 1 and Wuhu eiland 2.) because of the source




You could argue that Bowser's Castle specifically represents the Super Mario games more so than anythingelse since they are where Bowser's Castle are seen, where most other tracks are more 'general' and not really representative of anything that exists. 


But I don't care enough about Luigi's Mansion to argue this much about it. It could be called 'Whispy Woods' and be a generic spooky woods level for all I care.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Wasn't Baby Park one of those things in the text dump? It's nearly an actual confirm. dEA and dBP are similar in that's it's literally just straight up chaos and it's oval shaped. Similar in my books if you asked since they function in the same manner IMO.
> 
> Another remade RR isn't necessary IMO, GCN BC though could be cool. A track using the Six King Labyrinth concept is something I'd also love to see, but I doubt Nintendo would ever do that.
> 
> As for characters, Shulk. Not just a Shulk costume for amiibo, I'm talking about "I'm really feeling it" every time he does a trick.



Shulk isn't popular enough to be a DLC for mario kart


this is mario kart we're talking about

- - - Post Merge - - -

To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised to see Pikachu as a new DLC character. Aside from Zelda and Super Mario, Pokemon is probably Nintendo's third biggest franchise, despite it not being first-party.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 24, 2015)

The more I think about it, I kinda hope they make another SNES Bowser's Castle.  I know they've done it a couple times but it's always a fun track to race and to hear that retro Bowser's Castle music on Wii U would be awesome.

If they do go that way, I hope they get rid of the flying short cut that Mario Kart 7 had though.  It really deflated the last section of that track imo.  I would rather they not include a flying section because you don't really need them on the retro courses.


----------



## EpicLazer (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm probably alone here but I really want Koopa Cape.







Nintendo Pls


----------



## mynooka (Mar 24, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> I'm probably alone here but I really want Koopa Cape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything about that track is headache for me XD.  The water, the pipe turn, the waterfall, etc. just are not some of my favorite things lol


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> I'm probably alone here but I really want Koopa Cape.




Actually, I'd like to see an alternate redesign of that track. What I disliked about MK7's Koopa Cape was that they changed the pipe to a half-pipe. I think the course could benefit from restoring the full pipe and making it zero-gravity. I really like Koopa Cape as well.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> Also Diddy Kong. I guess he's not really part of the Mario series but eh, Donkey Kong is there, so I'm pulling technicalities here. It would at least be nice since it's unlikely we'll ever see another Diddy Kong Racing.



There was rumours of a Diddy Kong Racing sequal for Wii U end of last year. 
Personally, I think looking at Mario Kart Wii's sales record, (Best selling outside Wii Sports, why would Nintendo not aim for more than 1 console racing game for this console?) and the fact Diddy isn't in this game, I can see it being possible.



tokayseye said:


> Actually, I'd like to see an alternate redesign of that track. What I disliked about MK7's Koopa Cape was that they changed the pipe to a half-pipe. I think the course could benefit from restoring the full pipe and making it zero-gravity. I really like Koopa Cape as well.



I really want a track that has a tube you drive along wholly in anti-gravity (either inside or outside). I was disappointed Mute city didn't have this, since it's a gimmick used in Fzero.


Also, since it's not been fully mentioned in this thread anywhere. 
The text dump revealed;
Baby Park (GCN)
Neo Bowser City / Koopa City (MK7) 
AC track
The Woods (Mario based, as can see on the starting banner in the dlc pic)
And 'Metro' being another brand new Mario Kart track. 

The text dump was from sound file names found after dlc 1 released. Each fit the naming style of the other 40 tracks, which show Metro and Woods again are officially MK tracks, and not based on other franchises.

If I were to hazard a guess at the remaining 3 tracks I'd say;
- A specific Super Mario 3D world track somehow.
- DS rainbow road. (it had anti-gravity before it was cool! and therefore probably won't be remade on any MK without it already programmed.) 
- One track from another Nintendo franchise. Like Mute city was with the last dlc. I'd guess Kirby themed, unless a pack 3 is in store. 

Also, I'll be really disappointed if we don't get; 
4 battle tracks based on other flat tracks, (excitebike, baby park, yoshi circuit, Snes RR all work.)
Stamps for beating the tracks in Time trial. 
Some more amiibo compatability.
And an option for 48 race tournaments on the versus options. D=


----------



## toxapex (Mar 25, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> There was rumours of a Diddy Kong Racing sequal for Wii U end of last year.
> Personally, I think looking at Mario Kart Wii's sales record, (Best selling outside Wii Sports, why would Nintendo not aim for more than 1 console racing game for this console?) and the fact Diddy isn't in this game, I can see it being possible.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man I completely forgot about DS Rainbow Road. That would be cool.

Ugggh too many rainbow roads

Just put them all in the game

Make a rainbow cup DLC idk


----------



## Tao (Mar 25, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> There was rumours of a Diddy Kong Racing sequal for Wii U end of last year.
> Personally, I think looking at Mario Kart Wii's sales record, (Best selling outside Wii Sports, why would Nintendo not aim for more than 1 console racing game for this console?) and the fact Diddy isn't in this game, I can see it being possible.




Hopefully with Mario Kart 8 pretty much out of the way, they won't be as worried about a similar game (Diddy Kong Racing) coming out and pretty much forcing them to compete with themselves.

That's usually the general argument they have for why certain games like that don't get a sequel.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> DS rainbow road. (it had anti-gravity before it was cool! and therefore probably won't be remade on any MK without it already programmed.)



...

Why you stinky little brat! You made me think of Meme Weegee for the last time!! I don't WANT to watch Totalitarian Citrus anymore!


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 26, 2015)

I want them to change it to where all duplicates are in submenus for their original characters (except the babies, as they coexist I'm the same universe in he same game as their originals) in future dlcs/updates. That way they could add more duplicates and original characters.some cool returns would be Wiggler, Queen Bee, Boo, Kirby, ROB, Birdo, and Ness.


----------



## nard (Mar 26, 2015)

Cam said:


> I want them to change it to where all duplicates are in submenus for their original characters (except the babies, as they coexist I'm the same universe in he same game as their originals) in future dlcs/updates. That way they could add more duplicates and original characters.some cool returns would be Wiggler, Queen Bee, Boo, Kirby, ROB, Birdo, and Ness.



??? kirby ness, and rob were never in the game before tho


----------



## lars708 (Mar 26, 2015)

Peach Fuzz said:


> ??? kirby ness, and rob were never in the game before tho



R.O.B. was in a Mario Kart game...


----------



## nard (Mar 26, 2015)

lars708 said:


> R.O.B. was in a Mario Kart game...



ah yes mk ds always forget the ds versions of games


----------



## mynooka (Mar 26, 2015)

I could see them bring Ness into the Mario Kart franchise and maybe debuting an Earthbound track.  Definitely not for 8 but maybe in a game down the road.   

That said, they'd probably have to release another Earthbound game which I'm not sure they'll do any time soon.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 26, 2015)

SockHead said:


> who doesn't want a land made of cheese???


If this does NOT RETURN in the next DLC i'll be very disappointed.

And if Nintendo announces 2 new DLC packs, I know exactly what they will be!



Spoiler: My prediction:



*DLC #3: Star Fox X Mario Kart 8:*

*Characters:* Fox, Falco, Captain Toad (I know, another clone. But Nintendo just has to)
*Karts:* Star Fox related Kart, Nintendo related Kart, 9Cart (Mine Cart for Captain Toad) Shooting Star (Mario's unlockable Kart in MKDS)

*Courses:*
*Lylat Cup:* Wii DK Summit, Onnet, New Course, Star Fox related course
*Boomerang Cup:* GCN Wario Colosseum (Auto-anti gravity for this course, Nintendo just doesn't see it) SNES Vanilla Lake 1 (This and Bowser's Castle are the only courses yet to return as a retro course, although in super circuit the Bowser's Castle courses were remade from SNES. So I guess it makes sense why the SNES won't return) New Course, Pikmin related course.

*DLC #4: Kirby X Mario Kart 8:*

*Characters: Kirby, King Dedede, Meta Knight or Birdo*
*Karts:* Kirby related Kart, Nintendo related Kart, New Kart, Imported MKDS Kart

*Courses:*
*Kirby Star Cup:* 3DS Rosalina's Ice World, GBA Ribbon Road, New Course, Kirby related Course
*Double Cherry Cup:* DS Airship Fortress, Fire Emblem related course, New Course, Nintendo related course



Phew, done. What did you think of my prediction?

I also want Neo Bowser City which is likely to appear because (Duh) Dry Bowser. I wouldn't mind Waluigi Pinball either. And if no Cheese Land, maybe Ribbon Road.

Since we seen 2 pics of Dry Bowser on a bike, why not a bike of his own called the "Bad to the bone bike"

Of course, there's likely to be an Animal Crossing Kart. How about Gracie's car from GC? Called "Kart of Fashion"

And because the B Dasher returned, and the Egg 1 in MK7. I'd say there's a great chance for that kart to come back. B Dasher returned in the first DLC Pack, then the Egg 1 will return in the 2nd.
It would be so peculiar if the Egg 1 was revealed before, or on, or after Easter. Well, its an egg kart so why not?


----------



## mynooka (Mar 26, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> If this does NOT RETURN in the next DLC i'll be very disappointed.
> 
> And if Nintendo announces 2 new DLC packs, I know exactly what they will be!
> 
> ...



I'm definitely digging the idea of a cheese land track more and more now.

I like some of your ideas and they probably will go to franchises outside the main characters more and more.  Not sure if they would incorporate Pikmin or Fire Emblem this early though.

Idk if they'll add Neo Bowsert City since it just came out on 3DS but I do think you could do a lot with the anti-gravity on that stage.  I wish they hadn't put in that terrible re-creation of Toad's Turnpike and went with Neo Bowser City or the city level from Double Dash instead.

I love the Dry Bowser bike name! :3


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I could see them bring Ness into the Mario Kart franchise and maybe debuting an Earthbound track.  Definitely not for 8 but maybe in a game down the road.
> 
> That said, they'd probably have to release another Earthbound game which I'm not sure they'll do any time soon.




I don't think they would really need to release a new game to have Ness appear. Whilst he wasn't as much of a main part of the MK8 DLC as Link, Captain Falcon has pretty much gotten into it with Mute City, his car and the Captain Falvon Mii outfit.

It's not exactly the same thing but I could still totally see them throwing Ness into the next MK game without actually releasing a new Earthbound game.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> I don't think they would really need to release a new game to have Ness appear. Whilst he wasn't as much of a main part of the MK8 DLC as Link, Captain Falcon has pretty much gotten into it with Mute City, his car and the Captain Falvon Mii outfit.
> 
> It's not exactly the same thing but I could still totally see them throwing Ness into the next MK game without actually releasing a new Earthbound game.



That's the thing that bugs me about Nintendo and how they treat their franchises sometimes.  They take a character like Ness, who last had a game (which was highly praised) on SNES, and put in him the ORIGINAL Smash Bros.

Almost 16 years later and we still haven't had another entry into the Mother series.  WTF!?! 

They've done it with a lot of their other characters too.  It just gets annoying after a while and feels like they are leaving a lot of money on the table in many cases.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 26, 2015)

mynooka said:


> That's the thing that bugs me about Nintendo and how they treat their franchises sometimes.  They take a character like Ness, who last had a game (which was highly praised) on SNES, and put in him the ORIGINAL Smash Bros.
> 
> *Almost 16 years later and we still haven't had another entry into the Mother series.  WTF!?! *
> 
> They've done it with a lot of their other characters too.  It just gets annoying after a while and feels like they are leaving a lot of money on the table in many cases.



Not trying to derail discussion, but there was Mother 3.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 26, 2015)

Bring back Queen Bee!!


----------



## mynooka (Mar 26, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Not trying to derail discussion, but there was Mother 3.



I know lol.  I think there's an English translation online too.

I just want one in glorious HD.


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 27, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I know lol.  I think there's an English translation online too.
> 
> I just want one in glorious HD.



I am so upset that there is no european release for the original Earthbound...


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 27, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> I am so upset that there is no european release for the original Earthbound...



There is on the Wii U eShop!
I'm halfway through but I've beat Mother 3 twice, hard to believe that game will be ten years old next year!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> There is on the Wii U eShop!
> I'm halfway through but I've beat Mother 3 twice, hard to believe that game will be ten years old next year!



Yeah she knows that but she means that there is no physical release lol


----------



## Tao (Mar 27, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> There is on the Wii U eShop!
> I'm halfway through but I've beat Mother 3 twice, hard to believe that game will be ten years old next year!



The rest of the Mother series isn't though. Isn't Earthbound the second game in the series? I dunno, I've not played them but if it is, I dunno why the first game isn't there.


It's a shame they never physically released it in some form though. I like physical releases.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> The rest of the Mother series isn't though. Isn't Earthbound the second game in the series? I dunno, I've not played them but if it is, I dunno why the first game isn't there.
> 
> 
> It's a shame they never physically released it in some form though. I like physical releases.



Yup Earthbound is Mother 2 for Japan, Mother (1 also known as Earthbound Zero) was the first installment released for the Famicom. It was planned for a overseas release (The game even was registered for Europe at a point) and the game was also fully translated, censored and localised for a overseas release but was cancelled due to the cost of the special chip and cardgridge that was needed to store the game on. It would cost even more than the NES console itself! (Similar on how the GameCube is capable of rendering 3D games but was too expensive to implement.) 

It appears that some guy managed to obtain the prototype American cardgridge from Nintendo and there is a ROM to be found of it on internet. Some dialogue has changed and blood is mostly censored, some parts of the game were made easier, there even are some additional functions and abilities in the prototype such as running which isn't even found in the sequel Earthbound.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, i do not mind that Earthbound wasn't released in Europe, my ultra addicted uncle has like everything! Earthbound too, he even got 3 copies sealed! He managed to snag some sealed Mario RPG games too (Which also never was released in Europe) oh and by the way, those Earthbound cards actually DO stink, like holy moly it's disgusting...


----------



## toxapex (Mar 27, 2015)

Oops I derailed the discussion

TIME TO TRY AND RERAIL IT

If there is more than the may DLC then I'd like to see my homeboy paratroopa added as a character

Koopa Troopa is good but red shell and wings just wins


----------



## mynooka (Mar 27, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Oops I derailed the discussion
> 
> TIME TO TRY AND RERAIL IT
> 
> ...



I loved Paratroopa on Double Dash so much.  The triple red shell special was glorious in that game.  Without that I'm not sure if I would use him much again.  Not a bad option though.


I think eventually we will see a Captain Toad in the game.  Probably not until 9 or 10 but they seem to be using that character more and more.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Oops I derailed the discussion
> 
> TIME TO TRY AND RERAIL IT
> 
> ...



Lol sorry xD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 28, 2015)

Ha! GAYYYYYYYYYY!!

On a different note, let's get crackalackin'. I want Kirby as DLC.


----------



## nard (Mar 28, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Ha! GAYYYYYYYYYY!!
> 
> On a different note, let's get crackalackin'. I want Kirby as DLC.



i dont really see anything on this thread thats gay but w/e


yeah, kirby would be nice


----------



## aliscka (Mar 28, 2015)

I want a DLC with the characters Pikachu, Mew Two, and Tanooki Peach.


----------



## Dr J (Mar 28, 2015)

I demand Cat Rosalina. I loved her in Super Mario 3D World(though.. my demands may be biased in the fact that I'm going to kidnap Princess Rosalina and force her to marry me one day....)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dr J said:


> I demand Cat Rosalina. I loved her in Super Mario 3D World(though.. my demands may be biased in the fact that I'm going to kidnap Princess Rosalina and force her to marry me one day....)



LOL ''whoohoo here we goo!'' -Rosalina (Mario Kart 8 title screen)


----------



## toxapex (Mar 28, 2015)

I think Shroom Ridge would be a nice track to bring back 

And the ice mountain course from MKDS (I forget what it's called...)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I think Shroom Ridge would be a nice track to bring back
> 
> And the ice mountain course from MKDS (I forget what it's called...)


That would be DK Pass. Also DK Summit on the Wii.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 29, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That would be DK Pass. Also DK Summit on the Wii.



Ohhhhh ok, I thought it was DK something, but I knew DK summit was on Wii U so I figured I was just misremembering


----------



## mynooka (Mar 29, 2015)

Unfortunately, I doubt we'll see DK Pass since we already have Mount Wario on MK8.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 29, 2015)

We even got 3 snow/icy courses on there too. Mount Wario, Sherbet Land and Ice Ice Outpost. So don't expect Frappe Snowland in the next DLC, or any other snowy courses.

Cheese Land *FTW!* I'm rooting for the course to be in the next DLC.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, just in general I'm hoping for one or two of the more unique GBA courses to come as DLC. As for the ones I've seen so far, I had to check the label of the course to know whether it was from GBA or SNES.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 2, 2015)

The animal crossing course is perfect


----------



## lars708 (Apr 3, 2015)

SEE I KNEW NINTENDO WON'T USE THE GYROID AS A VECHILE! I knew they would come up with something more creative than we could imagine and they did once again!


----------



## Murray (Apr 3, 2015)

lars708 said:


> SEE I KNEW NINTENDO WON'T USE THE GYROID AS A VECHILE! I knew they would come up with something more creative than we could imagine and they did once again!



ikr nintendo never disappoint with mk8 dlc it seems


----------



## toxapex (Apr 3, 2015)

If there is ever another DLC pack, I'd like to see it have either a Metroid or an Earthbound course (with their respective MC as a racer). 

Those two universes seem like they're rich enough that a course based on them would be appealing both visually and gameplay-wise.


----------



## a potato (Apr 3, 2015)

How could anyone ask for more tho
Like look at it 

and im using the full acnl kart and i dont care how slow it goes


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Peach Fuzz said:


> ??? kirby ness, and rob were never in the game before tho



Oh oops, I guess I accidentally grouped them together, and ROB was in MK DS


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 4, 2015)

The DLC is almost here and I'm exited. I'm also excited about 200cc


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> The DLC is almost here and I'm exited. I'm also excited about 200cc


Same! But 2x more!!!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 4, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Same! But 2x more!!!



Lol. Ugh why couldn't it be released next week. The animal crossing characters are adorable. It's the best DLC in my opinion.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol. Ugh why couldn't it be released next week. The animal crossing characters are adorable. It's the best DLC in my opinion.


I'm pretty ok with it being released on the 23rd. And the reason why I want the DLC is because of villager, and new courses.

(Still expecting Cheese Land over here!)


----------



## Javocado (Apr 4, 2015)

CH33S3 LAND 
TOADS FACTORY
BABY PARK

LET'S GO


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 4, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm pretty ok with it being released on the 23rd. And the reason why I want the DLC is because of villager, and new courses.
> 
> (Still expecting Cheese Land over here!)



Same villager and Isabelle are the only reason I bought it. Plus the animal crossing course I think it's so unique. Especially when the seasons change along with the music. I didn't expect that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> CH33S3 LAND
> TOADS FACTORY
> BABY PARK
> 
> LET'S GO



Agreed. I miss baby land.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2015)

Javocado said:


> *CH33S3 LAND *
> TOADS FACTORY
> BABY PARK
> 
> LET'S GO


(One in bold) THIS X-INFINTY!!!!



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Same villager and Isabelle are the only reason I bought it. Plus the animal crossing course I think it's so unique. Especially when the seasons change along with the music. I didn't expect that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I might grow on Isabelle maybe, but won't play as her much. I expected the season change, but not the music change either. And I thought it was going to be a 3 section course.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 4, 2015)

Lowkey want the Flame Runner (I think that's what it's called lol) back too since Dry Beezy returning


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Lowkey want the Flame Runner (I think that's what it's called lol) back too since Dry Beezy returning


It is called the Flame Runner.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 4, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> It is called the Flame Runner.



Oh okay my mind was saying Flame Bike but my body was saying Flame Runner haha anyway yeah I dig that bike.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Oh okay my mind was saying Flame Bike but my body was saying Flame Runner haha anyway yeah I dig that bike.


People abuse that bike with Funky.

And mach with Daisy.

And bullet bike and quacker with pretty much any small.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 4, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> People abuse that bike with Funky.



Oh yeah I know haha i was never an Uber inside drift king on MkWii so I never really used it to its full potential. I was still used to the Double Dash drifting mechanics so I sucked online at MKW haha thankfully that's changed in MK8, but now I'm terrible at Double Dash. I just can't win


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just bring back Waluigi Pinball with a different remix akin to SSB, oh, and that egg kart thingy from DS, too. That was my ride. B)


----------



## Javocado (Apr 4, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Just bring back Waluigi Pinball with a different remix akin to SSB, oh, and that egg kart thingy from DS, too. That was my ride. B)



You know what was the sweetest ride in MKDS?
That four button one that was signature to ROB.
I loved that thing so hard haha.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Oh yeah I know haha i was never an Uber inside drift king on MkWii so I never really used it to its full potential. I was still used to the Double Dash drifting mechanics so I sucked online at MKW haha thankfully that's changed in MK8, but now I'm terrible at Double Dash. I just can't win


I've always been terrible at Double Dash. Don't know why.

I can handle both out and in drift. I'm glad the City Tripper is outside drift because I like it better when light to heavy characters use out drift bikes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> Just bring back Waluigi Pinball with a different remix akin to SSB, oh, and that egg kart thingy from DS, too. That was my ride. B)


It would be so peculiar if the egg 1 was announced tomorrow. Cause Easter.


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 4, 2015)

CHEESE LAND PLEASE


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 4, 2015)

OH I loved that one, especially how it was based on the Stack-Up accessory thing.

And now that you mention it, yes. Announce the egg for Easter.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2015)

Cam said:


> CHEESE LAND PLEASE


So many fans wanting Cheez Land back. Nintendo might respond and bring the course back.

Check out this video and look at the comments.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 4, 2015)

Sunset Wilds, complete with coin-stealing shy guys :^)


----------

